# Why now!



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I've been doing lessons for a few weeks now. All has been going great. My instructor has been talking about going out on the trails, had a friend call & see when I wanted to go riding with her....
Monday night at work, basically doing 3 person job by myself & something poped in my shoulder. Long story short, Dr thinks it may be a tear in the cartlidge, but we have to wait for work comp. to ok the MRI. so untill then, Dr has nixed any riding. 
Everything was going so good, why now!!!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry this happened  But I do think it's important to wait until you know for sure what is wrong, so you don't cause further damage. Try to think of it as 'good things come to those wait'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

finally got the MRI yesterday, now I have to wait till Monday to get the results from the DR. Having horsie withdrawls!!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Heal up whatever it is! Hugs, feel better soon. Your horses are probably missing you too! Mine loves to be ridden, lol.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Good at least things are progressing! Hope there is good news for you on Monday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

well, Dr said the MRI was good. no tears, just severly inflamed rotater cuff & bicept mussel. got a cortizone injection (which really hurt!!!!) physical therapy & recheck in a month. He said I can go back to riding as long as I promise not to fall off!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Great! Glad there was no serious damage.......now.....DON'T FALL OFF! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

lol, that shouldn't be a problem, called my instructor & found out my lesson horse went lame in both fronts the day I got hurt. they found abcesses in both, so she's trying to figure out which if any of the others she's willing to put me on. most of her other horses only do english


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Well better to be safe than sorry, maybe you just need to wait it out for awhile. Hope you get some saddle time soon!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

